# New to Knitting Paradise



## KnittingLizzie (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi to everyone, l love to knit and have been reading the posts on knitting paradise for a year now. I have certainly been inspired many times.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from Kansas!????


----------



## BethK (Sep 10, 2016)

Welcome from Wisconsin. I recently joined too!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome from New York.


----------



## Sharonscribe (May 17, 2016)

Welcome from Arizona.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Welcome from Nebraska.????


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome from WI


----------



## KnittingLizzie (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you, I am from Ontario, Canada


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome from northeastern Ohio!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome from the UK. :sm11:


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello from Northampton UK.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello from Quebec, Canada.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome from Tacoma, WA


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome from New York!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome from SE Michigan. Right across the river from Windsor.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome from Thailand.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from New York City.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome from NE Wisconsin!


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome from Connecticut!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Newcastle Australia. :sm01:


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

Welcome from central Illinois.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Glad you decided to take the plunge.... welcome from Tennessee ~ :sm02:


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome from Maryland.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## KnittingLizzie (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

KnittingLizzie said:


> Hi to everyone, l love to knit and have been reading the posts on knitting paradise for a year now. I have certainly been inspired many times.


???? Hello,welcome.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome from ☀ Vermont!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa. Nice to have you us


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome from Florida


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello and Welcome from Stoney Creek Ontario, you're gonna love it here.


----------



## fenzee (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello and welcome from St Louis!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome from US


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA :sm01:


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to Knitting Paradise.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
So you know how addictive this site is since you know us for a year already.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome from Maine! Hope to learn from you as well!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome from one of the many Michiganders (USA) on this site.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Hello Lizrzie and welcome to KP, from the beautiful Adirondack Park of northern New York state....less than an hour from parts of Ontario.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise, from Connecticut USA! :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## marinka verscheure (Aug 29, 2016)

Welcome from Belgium; I'm a newcomer to!


----------



## Mililani (Sep 26, 2015)

Welcome from Niagara Falls, Ontario.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome from Hopewell, New Jersey, USA!


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi & Welcome from Pennsylvania


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome from Ohio in the United States.


----------



## sophiesmith (Sep 22, 2016)

welcome from london
dissertation help


----------



## soap-lady (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome from Southern Kentucky.


----------



## GmaJoyce (Apr 23, 2015)

Welcome for Ottawa. My daughter is a teacher in the Peterborough board and has taught in Bowmanville. Glad you decided to 'sign up".


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome from Texas. Jump right in.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to you from the USA


----------



## oliviawilliams (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello, i am olivia Williams newly joined here

-------------------
https://www.locusassignments.com/]Assignment Help[/URL]


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome fromMassachusetts ????


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Adelaide South Australia


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to KP from Tennessee ~ :sm02:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

KnittingLizzie said:


> Hi to everyone, l love to knit and have been reading the posts on knitting paradise for a year now. I have certainly been inspired many times.


Welcome to KP! I'm glad that you decided to join us.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia ☺


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome from London. UK


----------



## alvinaway (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello,

My name is alvinaway and I joined thsi forum?

http://www.needdissertation.co.uk/Nursing-dissertation/


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York!


----------



## laura01 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello, I am new on this site

perdisco assignment help


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Welcome from Germany!


----------



## AdamHebrew (Feb 14, 2018)

I am Academic Writer. I am working now for myassignmenthelp.co.UK as an academic content writer.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Glad you finally joined in..... welcome from Tennessee ~ :sm02:


----------



## johnsonted091 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello, I am content writer. we provide dissertation writing services to the needful students.


----------



## AdamHebrew (Feb 14, 2018)

Dissertations can be very difficult to write and take a lot of time from the students. Although there are countless academic experts who provide dissertation writing services,


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA :sm01:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------



## needcdrreport (Apr 4, 2018)

I am presently working with a Needcdrreport provider which offers reliable Cdr Engineers Australia. If you are unable to meet the requirements of the assessing authority and Engineers Australia, you should contact us immediately.


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome from Virginia


----------



## nathanwilliam (Sep 5, 2018)

personal statement writing process differs from any other academic paper. You need to remember that when you write your personal statement, you have to maintain a proper coherent language. You can have a look at personal statement examples. 
The research proposal help service provided by us needs to be flawless. Therefore, our writers do not miss any of the points. Mentioning about the research methodology and justifying the same is very much important. Therefore, while writing a research proposal, our research proposal helpers do not forget to mention these things.
Now as you know what narrative writing is, you also should know the basic criteria that make a write up a narrative writing. Firstly, any kind of narrative writing has a definite plot. It should also have some characters that can be regarded as protagonist or antagonist. Other than that, narrative essay topics also have other criteria in which you can make it without any characters and you being the one narrator. But, for that an excellent writing skill should be there.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. England.


----------



## maxwillor (Oct 12, 2018)

I have been working as a full time academic consultant from last seven years. I am dedicatedly working at MyAssignmentHelpAu to help students with their entire academic writing requirements. I offered writing help to the students who are struggling with their academic writing tasks. I possess a good writing and researching skills and thus I am liable to provide the best Assignment Help scholastic guidance to the students.


----------



## nurseninja (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome for Connecticut!


----------



## grammyhellen (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello from grammyhellen in California . I am a new knitter also.
I just know basic k p stitches but 
Have been making knitted hats for my guys .


----------



## Tommy_C (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello from Delaware!


----------



## williamlucas (Jan 17, 2019)

Assignment Help 4 Me is the Essay Writing service provider that helps the students to write essays in an effective manner. this further contributes to getting good grades in academics.


----------



## laurenfoster (Feb 1, 2019)

I am Lauren Foster, a professional Online Dissertation Writers in the UK.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## rohitverma (Feb 4, 2019)

best seo company india is a leading digital marketing services provider company. The competing period is hurrying around. Every small, medium or large-scale industry needs the strong creative and successful Freelance Digital Marketing and FREELANCE SEO SERVICES to light as the lightest digital suns. The whole world is turning around the digital-tech gadgets laptops, smartphones, smart TV, digital touch-points, tablets, and other digital stages. 
Freelance seo services


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------



## john amber (Feb 13, 2019)

A lot of valuable information can be derived from the post. Certainly, this compelling post will encourage readers to choose Assignment Help Australia services. You can email us at [email protected]
For more visit:https://www.firstassignmenthelp.com/


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome, from Michigan.


----------



## kellyskillings034 (Mar 25, 2019)

AllAssignmenthelp reviews is best reviews site in USA, Australia . We at Top Quality Assignment believe that there is no shortcut to success and to attain success, hard work, dedication, and commitment must be present.

http://www.findassignmentreviews.com/allassignmenthelp-com-reviews/


----------



## SahibKumarKhan (Mar 28, 2019)

http://laptops-under-20000.wikidot.com
http://laptops-under-30000.wikidot.com
http://laptops-under-60000.wikidot.com
http://laptops-under-50000.wikidot.com/
http://phones-under-15000.wikidot.com
http://phones-under-5000.wikidot.com/
http://laptops-under-40000.wikidot.com/
http://earphones-under-1000.wikidot.com
http://phones-under-8000.wikidot.com
http://phones-under-rs-5000.wikidot.com/


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## ebookconversion (Apr 18, 2019)

We are USA based Kindle Conversion Company that offers professional ebook formatting services at economical cost without compromising on the quality. We offer a free quote and you can call us directly to talk to our real person for more information. If we will not pick up your call then we might me busy in servicing to our other clients like authors, publishers, printers, listed companies and federal agencies but we will definitely call you back within 24 hours. We can convert your PDF, Microsoft Word, Indesign, Quark or printed book into ebook format. eBookConversion.com is heralded for its customer service, and ability to provide clients with high-quality services at incredibly affordable rates.
Book Indexing Services


----------



## ErickNortman (May 27, 2019)

I'm professional academic writer. Many students disappointed by their problems at universities. Our company provide services which can help them to get perfect results for their academic papers. https://prime-essays.co.uk


----------



## ErickNortman (May 27, 2019)

I'm professional academic writer. Many students disappointed by their problems at universities. Our company provide services which can help them to get perfect results for their academic papers. https://buy-essays-online.com


----------



## debra458 (Jun 25, 2019)

According to deductive essay, welcome from Chicago, Illinois!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to KP from Littleton New Hampshire in the U.S. I have created a website called Loved and Found with resources for knitters and crochrters alike. http://loved-and-found.org I hope you find the resources useful. Again, Welcome!

Tom


----------



## alexfinn (Jul 19, 2019)

We are the largest and most famous Paint by Numbers Shop Online with more than 25.000 kits sold and delivered to 89 countries, with the best cost-benefit for our customers. Our young multicultural team is always developing new products, wishing that you have the most fun possible by painting by numbers!


----------



## david230 (Jul 24, 2019)

We at GotoAssignmentHelp! We are proud of our best help with assignment Australia experts because of their dedication providing continuous support to students by helping them meet deadlines and scoring better grades. We understand how important academic assessments are in developing a student's career and future opportunities, this is why we take extreme measures to ensure that all our solutions are best-in-class. GotoAssignmentHelp is the Best online Assignment Help 
We provide assignment for 150+ subject. Like
singapore assignment help


----------



## smoakfelicity0189 (Jul 24, 2019)

We offer the best dissertation help and academic writing service in AUS, UK & USA. Hire native experts now & get FLAT 20% OFF on your first order.

This is the main reason why most students search for Dissertation help and dissertation proofreading services over the internet and choose only the most proficient and trusted academic writing experts.

The increasing importance of writing Dissertations has prompted students to take a helping hand from nursing dissertation help During higher studies in colleges, students often have to prepare multiple documents, quizzes and surprise tests


----------



## denisemoeller (Jul 24, 2019)

*GotoEssayHelp- No1 Online Essay Writing Service UK.*

We offer the best essay help and academic writing service in AUS, UK & USA. Hire native experts now & get FLAT 20% OFF on your first order.
The increasing importance of writing essays has prompted students to take a helping hand from cheap essay writing service. During higher studies in colleges, students often have to prepare multiple documents, quizzes and surprise tests. dont think who is your essay Helper anymore


----------



## shyaonjill230 (Jul 29, 2019)

We are an online Mutual funds investmentcompany based in Chennai and Bangalore. Our customers in over 2,000 cities, have invested over ₹5,700 crore on our platform in Mutual Funds, Stocks and other Equities investment products. We believe everyone in India should have access to a world-class investment platform and sophisticated investment advice.


----------



## viveksharma (Aug 7, 2019)

Vivek Sharma is the Google Certified #1 Best SEO Expert in India. It provides client-friendly digital service in the market. I'm Best SEO Expert in India, Digital Marketing Expert in India and SEO Freelancer India.


----------



## franksmith (Aug 13, 2019)

El Maya hypnosis practice, trancesessions, mental training, Duesseldorf hypnose düsseldorf and hypnose therapeut düsseldorf


----------



## abcassignmenth (Aug 30, 2019)

ABC Assignment Help helps students to achieve the aim of winning accolades and success in career. We have the best team of writers, proofreaders, editors and project managers to offer 100% authentic write-ups. 
https://www.abcassignmenthelp.com/finance-assignment-help


----------



## abcassignmenth (Aug 30, 2019)

Myassignmenthelp brings in personalized writing services through renowned experts who assist and guide student upon every academic assignment requirement. 
https://www.myassignmenthelponline.com


----------



## jason97 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello! I am new here, and I specialize in online help with dissertation introduction writing. Apart from this, I have a bunch of interests and it will be interesting for me to share them with you.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------



## halliegreen (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi there! I am a consultant on https://superessay.org, blogger, entrepreneur. I am keen on academic writing and developing my business on the Internet. The website I work at contains plenty of useful information for students and everyone, who wants to develop their skills in academic writing and professional writers offer assistance with essays.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome from Yorkshire U.K. :sm02:


----------



## alpha20 (Sep 24, 2019)

Everything is perfect with this work. The writer has managed to keep the article interesting while discussing some really serious points. This is not easily done. All the best. 
how to write a good college essay
good college essays
college essay tips
essay outline
academic essay
How To Start A College Essay
essay definition
essay title generator
sample college essays
essay examples


----------



## rajatgaikwad0001 (Sep 27, 2019)

I think this is an informative post and knowledgeable. I would like to thank you for the efforts you have made in writing this article
packers and movers in shimla


----------



## nickmoore123 (Sep 29, 2019)

I think it is good post. HIRE THE LEADING GARAGE CONTRACTOR IN CALGARY: REMODELING CALGARY! garage builders calgary | garage contractor calgary


----------



## yisoo (Oct 22, 2019)

I tried to reach you, I can't hide
How strong's the feeling when we dive
Across the ocean of my mind
My wounds are healing with the salt
All my senses intensify
Whenever you and I, we dive
Across the ocean of my mind
But in the end I drown, you pushed me down down
All this shame
When you call my name
I felt pain
When you came. I really miss u.happy wheels run 3


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------

